# Full screen problem with PartyPoker on Windows 7



## shoomooz (Mar 29, 2012)

hey all
Just installed Windows 7 (FPP) on iMacOS X Lion10.7.3 thru Boot Camp..no problems there, however, I am an online gaming fiend and really need PartyPoker.com and others to function properly on Windows 7 Problem - downloads ok but not FULL SCREEN! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try Alt-Enter to toggle between desktop and fullscreen mode.


----------



## shoomooz (Mar 29, 2012)

TY for that. Tried it but does'nt work. However, I am using a mac keyboard..does this make a diff. since PP is Windows 7 app.? 
Also, wondered if d/loading a Full Screen software prog. would do the trick?


----------

